# 'This is the s*** we have to take': Uber driver films passengers swearing at him as he refuses to let them connect to Bluetooth - Video



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ruly-passengers-demand-connect-Bluetooth.html
For the dashcam video follow the article's link.

*Passengers angry when they cannot connect to car's Bluetooth in New Jersey*
*The driver takes offence when a female passenger invades his personal space*
*One brought an open drink into the car and another allegedly had a weed pen*
*The driver drops them off at pick-up point but they hurl foul-mouthed abuse at him*
An Uber driver stands up to a group of foul-mouthed passengers as one messes with his radio in footage captured on his dashcam.

The customers, who apparently had a 4.56 rating on the app, get angry when they cannot connect their Bluetooth to the man's car in Eatontown, New Jersey.

The motorist also takes offence when the female front-seat passenger invades his personal space before she says: 'Oh my god, are you okay? Are you religious?'

Before the footage starts the driver had been pulled over by the police for having tainted back windows and he explains why he was late to his customers in the clip.

He got a warning from the cops during the Labor Day trip in August, but his night spiraled when he picked up the unruly passengers at around 10.45pm.

The unnamed man said: 'After picking them up things started to go downhill, specifically with the girl in the front.

'She was very demanding and brought an open container [a drink] in my car.

'So I used my best judgement and decided that I was not going to be able to put up with these passengers for the 45-plus-minute trip and proceeded to drop them back off to their house and they didn't seem to happy about that, as you will see in the video.'

His decision is made final when he suspects the male passenger in the seat behind him of using a weed pen in his car.

But the woman in the front seat denies this.

The driver says 'I know what a weed pen is, okay', to which the woman hits back: 'Normally, like, Ubers are pretty cool with that.'

After an attempted negotiation from the woman, the man explains that unlike some drivers he is willing to drop them back off at their house, rather than on the side of the road.

But the woman says: 'I mean, you're still being a 'd***.'

Another in the back-middle seat adds as she gets out the car: 'Maybe if you hadn't been speeding you wouldn't be pulled over and you wouldn't be such a f***ing bulls*** [inaudible].'

The driver pulls away and appears to turn his radio back on to his preferred channel.

He speaks to the camera: 'You see this guys, this is the kind of sh** we have to deal with as Uber drivers.'

'There's no respect, no respect whatsoever, why should I take them, why should I take them, you know?'

He adds: 'This is another reason I have a dashcam, to record everything because if I didn't have this dashcam they're going to report me to Uber and Uber might deactivate me.

'But I have footage, you know, showing the reason why that I kicked them out the car.'


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Watch, learn, do and be prosper at the job.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There's another thread on this. I commend the driver for remaining calm.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/obedient-pax’s-on-camera.366560/


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

That driver did pretty well all things considered. I think maybe the one thing I would not have done was to tell her to calm down that statement tends to trigger people.

I've only ever had two people ask to connect to my Bluetooth and I tell them it's currently connected to my camera which does two things it let's them know I am recording the exchange and makes it clear thats an unalterable no. Funny thing is both rides were like less than ten minute rides.

I followed up with a safety aspect of it. And I'll probably do that in the future. Which is what I meant by usually. Why would you ever want to connect you phone to someone else's head unit. It normally downloads all your contact information. Not sure if there's a hack to pull that info off the head unit but I'll bet there is. Why risk it. Surprisingly they both thought about it and agreed. Then downrated me.

Such is life.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> That driver did pretty well all things considered. I think maybe the one thing I would not have done was to tell her to calm down that statement tends to trigger people.
> 
> I've only ever had two people ask to connect to my Bluetooth and I tell them it's currently connected to my camera which does two things it let's them know I am recording the exchange and makes it clear thats an unalterable no. Funny thing is both rides were like less than ten minute rides.
> 
> ...


The Bluetooth connects only one phone at the time, so in order to connect theirs, you need to disconnect yours. When I explain that (and offer the AUX cable) they understand.

New Iphones come without an AUX connector, so the only way to play music in a car is through the Bluetooth connection.

If they have a Bluetooth portable speaker with them, I'll let them play their music though - and I tell it to them to make them understand what they are asking for.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> The Bluetooth connects only one phone at the time, so in order to connect theirs, you need to disconnect yours. When I explain that (and offer the AUX cable) they understand.
> 
> New Iphones come without an AUX connector, so the only way to play music in a car is through the Bluetooth connection.
> 
> If they have a Bluetooth portable speaker with them, I'll let them play their music though - and I tell it to them to make them understand what they are asking for.


That's not a bad solution really, but honestly I just don't want to listen to a lot of my riders preferred music choices so no music for them, unless they mention music choices I like then ok. The last thing I want is to be stuck in a ride with boisterous drunk folk yammering out the lyrics of songs i can't stand. Aux cord access is strictly off limits. In fact it's hidden in my vehicle's armrest which is a thing for which I am grateful. Most of my rides aren't really long enough for it to be an issues but I'm sure I've been down rated for it occasionally. I'm good with that.


----------

